# Who makes a good bi-pod



## CoyoteChris (Nov 27, 2005)

I don't have a steady arm for the long shots and need a good inexpensive stand or is there other options?


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Well, you can go a couple of ways with this. You can either get a bipod that attaches to the rifle itself, such as a Harris. Or you can go with a set of shooting sticks.

The Harris is a really slick unit and comes in several sizes for shooting from bench, prone, or sitting. They run from $60-$100. There are knock-offs out there for less $$ from Caldwell, Stoney Point, etc but they do not compare to the Harris.

Shooting sticks will run you less money. I do not have much experience with them. Being that they do not attach to the rifle you will have to carry them in to the woods. If you already have a handfull, this could be a pain. They are nice to shoot off of though, and will certainly help to steady your aim.

You can browse your choices here:
http://www.midwayusa.com/ebrowse.exe/br ... **10514***


----------



## ndfellow (Nov 27, 2005)

Buy a Harris. You get what you pay for.


----------



## 155MM (Feb 4, 2005)

Chris, you can make a bipod for cheap that is as good as shooting sticks. 
Take a couple old hockey sticks (thats what I used) or 1x2 and cut to about 30-40 iches long or whatever length you want. Drill holes in each one about 4 inches from the end and put a bolt throuh it and double nut it.
Also put a nail or screw in the very bottom end that goes on the ground so it won't slide out on you. The rifle rests in the top X that is made when you set it up. If you need a picture, I can email when I have my digital camera at home. It was an idea out of one of the outdoor magazines. Very easy to carry and you can use as a walking stick also.

155MM


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

I've got a Harris 12-25 S-25 model and the Shooter's Ridge Rock Mount 9-13". I like them both and they are so similar. The Rock Mount is also a fraction of the cost and just as good. I actually use it more than the Harris.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Harris S-25 in the longest that they make you can't go wrong i wouldn't hunt without it.


----------



## CoyoteChris (Nov 27, 2005)

Sounds good to me, that's what I will ask for christmas(Harris S-25). I just got done sighting in the new .223 and I was surprised that I was able to keep the pattern in a grouping of about three inches at 100 yards. not bad for balancing it off a 5 gal bucket on the first time out. next time out I will gor for 150 yards and see what I get. :sniper:


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

I'd hold off on getting a S-25. Even though I got one, it tends to be a little bit to long. I use my 9-13" rockmount more than anything else now.

If you can get down to Cabela's, you should be able to compare the two side by side.


----------



## LASER MAN (Mar 10, 2005)

if you lie on the ground the shorter harris swivel bipod is the one to go with. if you sit while calling, use the longer swivel bipod.


----------



## yooperyotebuster (Dec 13, 2005)

Spend the money and get a harris. A buddy of mine had a caldwell that shattered on a 30 below hunt. never had a problem with harris.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I have both Harris and Rock Mount 9"-13", adjustable, swivel bi-pod's, they are almost 100% identical. I also noticed in Sundays paper that Scheel's has $10 off on the Shooters Ridge Rock Mount adjustable bi-pods this week.


----------



## CoyoteChris (Nov 27, 2005)

Nothing personal but I have learned the hard way many times that you get what you pay for. I will get the Harris but I am undecided as of yet what length to get.


----------



## VarmintHunter117 (May 28, 2005)

Ya cant go wrong with the Harris S-25... very versitle... easily used prone or sitting. Long length helps when sitting on a slight hill when ya need to make a level shot or slightly up hill.... easy to adjust for uneven ground! and the swivel keeps ya level!


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Chris if you are intrested in making a set of shooting sticks this is one I made after getting the idea form a predator DVD.

What I did was get two 5/8th by 30 inch dowel rods, connect them with a stainless bolt 4 inches from the top. Then I cut a 1/2 inch by 10.5 inch piece of leather from a old belt. Three inches of each side were glued to the top two sides of the upper "V", but first I slid two pieces of electrical shrink tubing onto the leather before gluing then on. The shrink tubing is then moved down each side of the upper "V" and using a heat gun they shrink to form a solid hold in the leather. The way the sticks work is you slip your rifle through the top section and the weight of the rifle will force the sticks apart, pulling the leather strap down on the barrel. This makes a rock solid setup that works great. Total cost was less than $5.00.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Gohon

I like it !!! Patent it and sell it ..... nothing better than making it yourself.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

i have only used a B SQUARE bipod and i like it...never had any problems. my favorite thing about it is that it tilts and swivels if you want it to. i have it tight enough so that it doesn't swivel, but on uneven ground i like the tilt feature. my next bipod is gonna be a harris though, you can't argue with the facts.

kase


----------



## CoyoteChris (Nov 27, 2005)

Gohon not a bad design at all! Hope you don't mind but I'm gonna steal your design before you have a chance to patent it. Nothin wrong with two types of stands on hand. :thumb:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

If you want to see the sticks in use, "Hunters Specialties puts out a DVD called "Operation Predator 2" where two hunters use the sticks. Good DVD with a lot of information. I picked mine up at WalMart in the sporting goods section.


----------

